# Pre-Conception clincs



## Akasha (Apr 12, 2011)

What normally happens within a pre-conception clinc?


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Akasha

When I went it was really just an informal chat with a diabetes midwife. They will ask what your diabetes control is like now (they might do an hba1C depending when you last had one) and they will tell you what sort of blood sugars you need to be aiming for if you want to get pregnant - and what you will need to maintain while you are pregnant. They will also get you on a high dose of folic acid because you need to take it for 3 months before you conceive.

Hope that helps a bit!

Mrs H xx


----------

